# Tried New Pellets



## woodman3 (Dec 4, 2018)

Has anyone  tried these pellets on cheese?   These are very good.   I have had them a long time    Finally got around to using them.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 5, 2018)

they are very good.

Some may disagree and insist you purchase from a particular person/vendor on this site, but they are good pellets, reasonably priced.


----------

